# Wills Marine of Pensacola



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

The 2007 SV205 powered with a 150HP Evinrude E-tec in-addition to the discounted price (see discount and rebate post) now has an evinrude E-TEC $225 BRP rebate or 2 year extended service contract for a total of 5 year warranty.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Jack for the recommendation!!!!


----------

